

How to find top talent?  - shankar1221989
http://blog.huntshire.com/2013/02/how-to-find-best-talent.html#.USnUGKL-E5E

======
chrisbennet
Getting 1000 applicants is fine but at the end of the day, the important
number is how many of the applicants were so talented that they were _hired_.

I initially skip the "sales pitch" part of job ads ("why we're so awesome")
and look at what technologies the company is using and then at how interesting
the problems they are trying to solve are.

~~~
shankar1221989
True! in this case 60% of the applicants were from the relevant industry.

Though I too had a initial apprehension about people not being interested in
company information, analytics on the tests we ran said otherwise.

